# Lipstick & Liner/ Gloss combos



## gina12345 (Jul 22, 2015)

I love adding a lip liner to change up the color of my lipstick. I have almost every liner that MAC has made.
  Everyone has such great ideas for pairings I thought there should be a thread for it. It would help me come up with new combos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please share your ideas

   MAC Naturally Transformed lipstick/ MAC Half Red or Cork liner/ Oh Baby Lipglass in the center
  MAC Yash lipstick/ MAC Bittersweet lip liner/  MAC Boy Bait cremesheen gloss in the center
  MAC Viva Glam 5/ MAC Whirl (I am married to this liner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) MAC Viva Glam 5  or 6 lipglass
  MAC Viva Glam Miley #1 with MAC Redd or Beet Liner


----------

